# Sphodromantis lineola ootheca



## nomad85 (Jan 10, 2006)

This is my first time raising any type of mantid, I had 13 nymphs and 3 made it to adulthood and I managed to mate one female, and now she has laid an ootheca on a piece of cardboard I put in her cage. What do I do now, I dont think I can store it as its not a native species and may not be able to survive the cold, how do I hatch it, and what do I feed the little ones, I hear you can let them canabalize for a while, but I tried that with a few native babies I found and they just died... I have lots of roaches but they all seem to big for a newborn mantid. any tips would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Jwonni (Jan 10, 2006)

Most people will go with fruit flys to feed new born mantids there are 2 size Fruit fly i'm not sure if youd need the smaller ones or as african arnt tiny the bigger or the two may do

i think the ooth will just need to be kept for a few weeks at pretty much whatever temp you kept the mamma as the eggs live the same place the adults do so if ok for her i imagine ok for the egg


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2006)

For that species just leave it at room temperature. It should hatch in about four weeks. Get you some fruit flies now and by the time it hatches you should have a lot of flies.


----------

